# Desarrollo de Alarma en Proteus



## SnardxD (Sep 4, 2012)

Tengo un inconveniente el caso es el siguiente: 

Una alarma contra robos está diseñada de modo que percibe cuatro líneas de señal de entrada. La línea A es el interruptor secreto de control, la línea B es del sensor de presión bajo una caja fuerte en un gabinete cerrado, la línea C es de un reloj alimentado por baterías y la línea D está conectada a un interruptor en la puerta cerrada del gabinete. Las siguientes condiciones producen un voltaje de 1 lógico en cada línea. 
A: El interruptor de control está cerrado. 
B: La caja está en su posición normal en el gabinete. 
C: El reloj marca entre las 10:00 y las 14:00. 
D: La puerta del gabinete está cerrada. 
El circuito lógico para la alarma contra robos que produce un 1 lógico (suena un timbre) 
cuando la caja se mueve y el interruptor de control está cerrado, o 
cuando el gabinete se abre después de horas hábiles, o 
cuando el gabinete está abierto con el interruptor de control abierto. 

PD: les adjuntare el diseño  que realizé tengo problemas con las salidas de las ultimas dos respuestas (1101 y 1110) pues estas no deben activar la alarma segun el enunciad me estare equivocando.Gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Consejo , subí una* imagen* del circuito de la alarma , asi *todos pueden verla* y contestarte 

Saludos !


----------



## SnardxD (Sep 5, 2012)

Ya gracias ahora si ...necesito concejos sobre este problema


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola Snard

A: El interruptor de control está cerrado. 1
B: La caja está en su posición normal en el gabinete. 1
C: El reloj marca entre las 10:00 y las 14:00. 1
D: La puerta del gabinete está cerrada. 1

Supongo que:
El interruptor de control es para que *NO* suene la alarma. Esto es “Deshabilita la alarma”. O la habilita claro.
Que solo se pueda abrir la caja entre la 10:00 y las 14:00 Horas para que *NO* suene la alarma.
Si la caja está en su posición *NO* debe sonar la alarma.
Con puerta del gabinete cerrada *NO* debe sonar la alarma.

Si lo anterior es cierto entonces:
Si el interruptor de control está puesto (NO Deshabitada la alarma) y son entre las 10:00 y las 14:00 y la caja está en su lugar PODRÏAMOS abrir la puerta del gabinete sin que suene la alarma. Cierto ??

Estén como estén las demás condiciones, si se mueve la caja debe sonar la alarma. Cierto ??

Si el interruptor de control está habilitado y no son entre las 10:00 y las 14:00 ni la caja se ha movido Si se abre la puerta debe sonar la alarma ??.

Podrías hacer la tabla de verdad para tener todas las condiciones de entrada y descubrir con cual de ellas debe sonar la alarma. Y claro con cuales combinaciones no debe sonar la alarma.

A B C D
0 0 0 0 ?
0 0 0 1 ?
0 0 1 0 ?
0 0 1 1 ?
0 1 0 0 ?
0 1 0 1 ?
0 1 1 0 ?
0 1 1 1 ?
1 0 0 0 ?
1 0 0 1 ?
1 0 1 0 ?
1 0 1 1 ?
1 1 0 0 ?
1 1 0 1 ?
1 1 1 0 ?
1 1 1 1 ?
Una vez cambiando los signos “?” por 1 o 0 puedes utilizar el SoftWare Boole-Deusto que puedes encontrar en Google.com, bajarlo e instalarlo en tu PC y ese SoftWare te hará los circuitos que requieres para el desarrollo de tu circuito.

Con ese Software se le diría que son 4 entradas y 1 salida, esa tabla de verdad ya solucionada se la metes al Boole-Deusto y luego el te dará el/los circuitos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## SnardxD (Sep 6, 2012)

Muchísimas GRACIAS no pensaba que me darían una respuesta tan exacta ....bueno he armado el circuito en proteus pero nada, la alarma enciende en 2 instantes en los que no debería activarse....

PD: Voy a probar el programa en este momento MIL GRACIAS!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola Snard

Te sugiero que realices la tabla de verdad que te menciono en mi mensaje anterior.
Se te facilitaría el desarrollar tu proyecto.
Suerte con el Boole-Deusto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

